# Space Wolf Back Pack



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I am looking for the Space Wolf back pack that has the wolf head on each side for the exhaust.

I have a slew of bits for SM that I can trade. Shoot me a PM if you can help me out.


----------

